# Long John and Bacon ............ ?



## ottor (Jul 22, 2010)

A little donut shop in Bend Oregon featured these on the counter in a case - $2.00 each... Maple Bars, with a slab of pre-cooked bacon on top... I actually thought it was a joke until I saw the look on the owners face when I laughed... She said that she has a steady clientele that ask for that every day .. 

Is it just me, or does this sound a little wierd ??


----------



## GregR (Jul 22, 2010)

People can be just plain weird with bacon... Bacon ice cream would probably go well as a side with that one


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 22, 2010)

It doesn't look "pre-cooked" enough for me. Maybe if you put a slab of deep fried chicken on either side of that...


----------



## IlSan (Jul 22, 2010)

Maple Bars and Bacon...nah, don't know, but that just does the opposite of attract me to it 

Then again, there are people that like all sorts of different stuff.

By steady clientel she is sure it's the same people every day? (they are really eating that more than once...)


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 22, 2010)

They most likely got that idea from Voodoo Donuts in Portland.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 22, 2010)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.....bleh.  

Doesn't go together any better than chicken and waffles...or pickles and ice cream.. Yuck.


----------



## TekGino (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't even find Maple Bars  in this state. 
Ah, what the hell, I'd wheel it.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.....bleh.
> 
> Doesn't go together any better than chicken and waffles...or pickles and ice cream.. Yuck.




There is a place in Atlanta that would change your mind about the whole chicken and waffles thing....delicious!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

You obviously have not been to Voodoo Doughnuts in Portland...

Voodoo Doughnut - The Magic is in the Hole!!!

They have doughnuts of most unusual styles..their bacon maple bar was profiled on the Food TV network show "In Search Of" last year...


----------

